# Reverse Camera



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

Picked our brand new Bessacar 769 a couple of weeks ago and have just found the reverse camera has stopped working. The screen flickers then nothing. Any ideas? Have been static for nearly 3 weeks now and are due to head off later next week and could really do with the camera working as it should.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Reverse camera*

Hi

Do you have a monitor for the reverse camera to operate with, or do you see the image on the Blaupunkt sat nav screen?

Russell


----------



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi again it's on the Blaupunkt monitor/sat nav


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reverse camera*

Hello

Check to see if the plug has come out. Look in the glove compartment on top of the dashboard. Remove the 4 screws and check the cables are in.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,

Same thing happens to our Blaupunkt all the time.

Try the reset button on the bottom of the monitor...........that sorts ours out every time.

Lonewolf.


----------



## Bessy510 (Apr 18, 2008)

Resetting our sat nav worked a couple of times but has now had to be sent back to the manufacturer by our dealer.


----------



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

Many thanks for the replys. Just did the reset button option and it's working again. Hopefully it'll not do it again.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Lonewolft

Where abouts is the reset button please?

Cheers 

Russell


----------



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

My turn to help!! Take the monitor off the cradle and the reset button is on the base of the monitor, tiny thing.


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi Lonewolft
> 
> Where abouts is the reset button please?
> 
> ...


Hi Russel,

On the base of the satnav,left hand corner,small square white button.
Give it a 'poke' with a biro,and off you go 

Lonewolf.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sat nav*

Hi

Thanks guys.

I took the satnav out of the cradle and used it in the car. I wonder if that was something to do with having to reset it.

Anyway, all ok now.

Cheers

Russell


----------



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

*Bessacarr E560 Reversing Camera*

Splitnpolish. I hope you have more luck than me at getting your reversing camera working,apart from approx 25 faults with our van which I might put on here at a later date.Our flip down screen which incorporates TV,DVD,Freeveiw and reversing camera as only worked intermitantly for the past fifteen months.Swift have even been to my premises and it as been back to the dealer nine times but still no joy.At the moment it as not worked since the 10th September which was when I reported the fault to my dealer.I am still waiting for action from Swift.

Ebby


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*try this*

My e560 also acts up and is gonna be replaced
In the meantime if you pull out the third red fuse up in the box behind the driver's seat it should reset it. If it's not working at all try fitting a new fuse here!. Works for me so worth a try!


----------



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

*Reverse camera*

Thanks Bessie 560 Ill give it a try and let you know how it goes.

Ebby


----------



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

*Reversing camera*

Bessi 560 Tried the procedure with with the fuses but it didnt make any difference.Thanks anyway Ill just have to wait for Swift to sort it,(its only been fifteen months) Ebby


----------



## Bessy510 (Apr 18, 2008)

Our 510 reversing camera started flickering and then packed in completely. 
Dealer recommended resetting it which worked for a short time. 
Back to dealer who sent the Blaupunkt unit back to the manufacturer. 
We were given a new unit which lasted about 10 minutes before it also failed. 
Going back to the dealer to see what can be done.


----------

